# Hymer retractable step



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

:idea: Has anyone any suggestions on how to stop the retractable step on our Hymer 544 picking up road dirt and grit which is making it work slowly and make a grinding noise.  The only way we've found to cure it is to clean it with a brush after every journey but this is a bit tedious and OTT :roll: . The manual says not to lubricate it but I noticed in another thread that someone suggested 3 in 1 oil.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Sounds like you have a flashy electric step???? My manual step was very stiff when we got the van, however careful blasting with a pressure washer freed it up. Would a large type mudflap secured just in front of the step help? Or maybe a dirt skirt fitted just behind the rear wheels (I'm assuming your door is at the rear)?
Hope this is food for thought.
Good luck
Keith


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Our Autostratus has the step right by the rear wheel and this used to occur with ours. I bought some 'Neoprene' (a type of rubber) sheet from a local pluming merchant about 1 foot square, it is used for self produced boiler gaskets, and fitted a block of wood to the top and the whole assembly to the floor of the van just between the wheel and the step. This acts like a mudflap and I have had no further problem.


----------



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions, it seems like the solution may be to fit some sort of mudflap to stop the dirt getting there in the first place. Was hoping that there might be some simple way of spraying or coating the mechanism to stop the dirt sticking - well we can all wish :?:


----------

